# Drop-tunings



## Metalmortal (May 16, 2006)

I have one question. When you are doing a drop-tuning, like say...C sharp, its 2 and a half steps down, is each step only one frets worth? because I have been told so many different things and finally clued in to come and ask you guys. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Baba Rumraisin (Mar 17, 2006)

The way you put it, each fret would be half a step. Or half a note. So, tuning to C# would be 5 frets down from E.


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

C sharp...lol gotta use jazz strings for that or acoustic:tongue: would only take a few riffs to break in the ol' celestions


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

Baba Rumraisin said:


> The way you put it, each fret would be half a step. Or half a note. So, tuning to C# would be 5 frets down from E.


well not necesarily a half a note. C-B is a note, but only a half step.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

C# is three frets down from E, or one and a half steps. There are two half step intervals in a major scale, between 3 and 4 and between 7and 8. Sing the major scale down from E(8 or 1) and C#(6th) will be your third note. E - Eflat(1/2 step, 1 fret) - C#(full step, 2 frets). Total 1 1/2 steps or 3 frets.

To look at it another way, if you are in the key of C#, E is the minor 3rd but still 1 1/2 steps up or 3 frets.:food-smiley-015:


----------



## Metalmortal (May 16, 2006)

Ok thanks a lot guys. That really helps. So all you are saying is that to get to a C# with a standard tuning tuner, you would just place your finger on the third fret and tune it to an E? Almost like what I do with an E flat?? All I do for that is put my finger o the first fret and tune it to a standadrd E and I am in E flat. I know that much.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

You could just capo the guitar at the third fret and tune to E with a tuner. Then just remove the capo and you'd have a C# dropped tuning (close enough for rock&roll!). I'd use very heavy strings though with that much of a drop!


----------



## Metalmortal (May 16, 2006)

Haha yeah I have the heavy Strings covered. Got some 13-56's. They are about right for me in that low of a tuning. Then again, I have been in Drop "A" with 10-50's. It wasnt too bad though. Gotta love those GHS Boomers.


----------



## rideough (Mar 5, 2006)

I keep all of my electrics in C# most of the time with 10-52's. Its nice and loose but not silly floppy. When you do the C#-drop D it gets sillly though.

yay for sludge!


----------



## Metalmortal (May 16, 2006)

Yeah when you srat dropping it that low, and then throwing in the good old Drop-D setup, it starts getting ridiculous. Sounds good and really heavy, but you might as well go to an A tuning.


----------

